# Question on Pipe Lighter Flints



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I received a Corona Roller Pipe Lighter for my anniversary and I discovered today I need to replace the flint. Unfortunately, my local B&M only stocks Colibri flints which they assure me are the same and like an idiot I forgot to add flints to any of my recent orders! 

I was wondering if anyone could advise me on whether Colibri flints really are the same (in terms of fit and quality). I don't really trust the folks at the B&M (especially when it comes to pipe related matters) and I don't want to mess up my Corona. 

If there really is no difference I'd prefer to pick up the Colibri flints locally as I don't want to order flints online by themselves and pay 8 bucks for shipping on a $2 item. I'm waiting for smokingpipes to get in their next batch of Dunhill so I can stock up on Nightcap before I place my next large order but that's not expected until January at the earliest. I'd hate to be without the use of my lighter until then. Still, I'd rather wait than damage my Corona in any way.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I think all flints are pretty-much the same nowadays except for the larger Dunhill table lighters.

I have used Ronson, Zippo and Dunhill flints in my Dunhill lighter for over 10 years, plus in a pair of Zippos without any noticeable issues with sparking or damage to the silver of my lighter. 

Flints are made out of mischmetal and is just a combination of of natural metals designed to spark when grated against a hard surface. I don't think there is really much difference in the composition between brands. Personally, I suspect that all brands of flints are probably sourced from the same company located in China somewhere...

Now if we are talking about butane, then there is a real difference...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Charles! Which butane do you prefer?


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I've been told (and I use) that Zippo flints are good....and they're easily found.

I've also been told to NOT use Ronson flints. They're too soft and will plug up the striker wheel.

I'm guessing the colibri flints should be ok. I use Colibri fuel in my Old Boy....just make sure it's at least triple refined.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi John,

I think you should use at least triple-refined (3x), but it will still soot. 

The cleanest will be 5x refined like Vector and Dunhill. I think Vector is the best value for price & qty. There are other brands, but I've never used them.

Stay away from anything that isn't a minimum 3X refined as it will not only soot the outside, but clog the butane internals.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I hope I haven't been clogging up my Corona. I've been using Xikar Purofine Premium Butane. It says Near Zero Impurities, Safeguards against harmful impurities that clog lighters. Stable non-volatile impuraties less than 30 parts per million, but it doesn't seem to say whether it is 3x refined. I guess I better order some Vector.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

The Xikar fluid I have is 3x refined. Not sure if it's the same stuff.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> The Xikar fluid I have is 3x refined. Not sure if it's the same stuff.


This is the butane I've been using:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

That's the same stuff I have. Now that I look at it, it does not say 3x on the bottle, but that is what I remember reading about it when I got it a year or so ago. I believe Colibri fluid is also 3x refined.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I also use the Vector fuel. It comes in a gigantic can, and has been trouble free.


----------



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

+1 on Vector. The best quality fuel IMHO


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

is this made by corona cigar company?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey guys,

Thanks for all the info. I picked up the Colibri flints and they fit fine, just as you said they would. I also just put in an order for a couple of cans of Vector butane. I'm sure the Xikar is fine, but for $12.95 shipped for two cans I figured it was cheap insurance against any problems with my lighter.

Thanks again for the help everyone!


----------



## Zulucollector (Dec 2, 2010)

I really think Vector is the best out there. Love the size, too.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey John,

Where can you buy 2 cans for $12.95 shipped. I'd like to know your source.
Thanks, CWL


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

CWL said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Where can you buy 2 cans for $12.95 shipped. I'd like to know your source.
> Thanks, CWL


I picked mine up at Cigars International. Unfortunately, the free shipping deal ended on Friday at midnight I think. Shipping is usually 5.00.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I used to use Xikar butane and had three lighters go bad on it so I decided why spend that much for butane if the lighters are going to go bad anyway, so I switched to cheapo Ronson that I buy at the drug store. I havn't had a lighter go bad from the fuel since.


----------



## flint fireforge (Dec 16, 2010)

Ronson flints have always been trouble for me....breaking,clogging and what not....but i have never had problems with there fuel just my 2 cent


----------

